# New 30 gal Labidochromis caeruleus breeding/growout tank



## Jayj83 (Dec 6, 2012)

My friend gifted me 5 Labs from his line to add to my collection. Out of the 5 I got I see one that has potential. Hopefully it's a male as I have a great female ready for a mate. They are currently a little over an inch. I will document their growth.

As of Feb 10th 2013.

Temp: 78
PH: 7.8
GH/KH: 18/20
Food: NLS Grow, Spirulina Flakes and Brine Shrimp Flakes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you sure they are labs? The dorsal stripe seems missing or weak on them.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> Are you sure they are labs? The dorsal stripe seems missing or weak on them.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Albino maybe, which may or may not be hybrids.


----------



## Jayj83 (Dec 6, 2012)

They are indeed labs but most likely hybrid as the black is very faint. I figure it was because they were so small. My adult female has a lot of black but I got her as an adult. I'll give these guys a few months and if the black does not show I will give them back and ask if he has a red zebra or something similar that could have gotten mixed in. An all yellow lab does sound interesting though and maybe I will keep one.


----------



## Jayj83 (Dec 6, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Albino maybe, which may or may not be hybrids.


Doubtful as some do have some black in the dorsal


----------



## Cropheus (Jan 16, 2012)

Albino is a possibility, I see red eyes.


----------



## Jayj83 (Dec 6, 2012)

a pair seems to have already established a bond and are already showing signs of wanting to breed. Is this normal at such a young age?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My fish start to practice spawning behavior as soon as they are spit almost. Malawi do not pair...they are harem breeders. I've had labs hold at 1.5".


----------



## Jayj83 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just an update tank is doing good, Had a bit of aggression so added more rocks now all seems good. Fish growing good.


----------



## Jayj83 (Dec 6, 2012)

Little update one year later. The 5 grew and had babies and the result is around 30 little guys currently growing out. Tank has matured with nice algae growth and colours.


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

Glad to see it's worked out for you. So they've remained stable in the 30 gallon; anything you've done to keep the family happy over the last year?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice setup. As others mentioned, though, those are not pure labs.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I really like your tank, great background


----------



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

WHy do you keep your mag float in there, its an unnecessary eyesore. :-? 
They should develop one that looks like a rock !


----------

